# taming syrian hamster



## weezy? (May 16, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post and i would like some info on how to tame my female syrian hamster that i have had for about 2 and a half weeks.

i was wondering if anyone could tell me a list of things i should be doing each day to tame her as i fell it is going nowhere or even just tell me what they have done to tame there hamsters.

at the moment each day after she wakes up i let her do her own thing for a hour then i get her out of her cage by getting her to climb in a box them i transport her to the bathroom where sometimes i either put some of her toys in the bath so she can play and give her the occasional treat or i get in the bath and let her run over me. After that i transport her back to the cage so she can eat/drink then i put her on my bed for a run around for about 10 mins and just try and cup her up into my hands.

i do this everyday but it doesn't seem to be getting anywhere because when she is out she wont take any treats off of me because she is running around and when i try to scoop her up she just tries to wriggle/run away. also what is really worrying me is that for the first 10 mins of being out she makes a vibrating sound. what is this?

she climbs on me a lot on the bed/bath/cage but only because she knows that if she does she can escape
she also jumps at most nosies even when in her cage.

if she is trying to get away when i am picking her up or she is making the vibrating sound should i put her back in her cage so she doesn't get scared or should i continue to handle her even if she is trying to get away so she gets used to it?


what are a list of things you guys do each day to tame your hamster? maybe they can work for me


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, didn't want to read and run, but it sounds like you're already doing well with her - she hasn't bitten you lol  I only really know about taming rats, but the fact that she hasn't bitten you suggests you're doing something alright with her. 

Maybe she keeps zipping out of your hands when you try to pick her up because she's nosey, young and curious? My girl rats don't like me picking them up when they're out because they're too busy for me 

The vibrating could be that she's a little frightened or nervous, I've had guinea pigs and rats that have done that until they get used to being handled (often followed by a fear poop with the rats : ) 


Someone on here with more knowledge of hammies will probs be on soon, but don't worry, sounds like you've got a nice little hamster!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

weezy? said:


> Hi, this is my first post and i would like some info on how to tame my female syrian hamster that i have had for about 2 and a half weeks.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone could tell me a list of things i should be doing each day to tame her as i fell it is going nowhere or even just tell me what they have done to tame there hamsters.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing ok, I would carry on with the bath/bed and just be patient and feed lots of treats in her cage.
If she is a petshop hamster it could take a few months before she becomes happy with your contact. 
One trick I did pick up ages ago is get an old toothbrush and whilst she is eating nommy just gently run the brush over her (not too much to start with) after a while you will find that she associates treats with being stroked


----------



## weezy? (May 16, 2011)

should i put her down/back in her cage if she tries to wriggle away or should i carry on holding her so she gets used to it?

also her poo's are soft. its still the same shape and same colour (maybe a bit darker) but its just softer and smells more. should i be worried?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

weezy? said:


> should i put her down/back in her cage if she tries to wriggle away or should i carry on holding her so she gets used to it?
> 
> also her poo's are soft. its still the same shape and same colour (maybe a bit darker) but its just softer and smells more. should i be worried?


Are you feeding her any veg? If so what are you giving her?
If she is stressing being handle I would probably back off a bit, until she gets used to you a bit more. Just keep putting your hand in her cage and offer her treats, once she is used to that you can put the treat on your hand so she has to step on your hand to accept it. When she is happy with that stage start to lift your hand up (still keeping it over the cage so if she jumps you don't lose her).
Also as I said earlier try using a toothbrush to get her used to contact without your hand looming over the top of her 

I would keep an eye on the squishy poops and if they get worse I would pop her along to a rodent savvy vet for a course of antibiotics.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Does she only do the nasty soft poos when you're handling her/when she's out of her cage? Could be fear poos...rats are notorious for them, and they reek! Hamsters may just have the same defense mechanism!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Argent said:


> Does she only do the nasty soft poos when you're handling her/when she's out of her cage? Could be fear poos...rats are notorious for them, and they reek! Hamsters may just have the same defense mechanism!


Hamsters don't really do fear poops, well I've never experienced it. Hamsters tend to freeze or scream.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hamsters don't really do fear poops, well I've never experienced it. Hamsters tend to freeze or scream.


My hamsters do fear poops when they first come home and get picked up.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Lady Sol said:


> My hamsters do fear poops when they first come home and get picked up.


You learn something new every day 
As I said I haven't experienced it, but Bear was a terrible screamer unti he settled lol


----------

